# It’s raining it’s pouring



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

It’s ****it grab a bucket time


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> It’s ****it grab a bucket time


Bright and sunny here 

Might change soon though


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The Gota Fria warnings have been in place for a couple of days now so who knows what to expect.
Just need to get through the taxi run later today with no issues then we can relax and enjoy the storm, or no storm.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isn’t life strange though. If I woke up in the UK with water coming through the ceiling, I’d be phoning work saying I’ll be late, I’d be onto the insurers and tracking down a roofer. Here it’s simply, gawd that’s heavy, oops get the buckets, pop in a heater, rain gone, drips gone, back to normal. We have three spots within the house that leak possibly once every two years depending on the deluge and wind direction, it’s not a biggy but I’m so glad that the things that used to stress me now seem so very insignificant

Remember though, a place in the sun seems us sunny and warm all year round!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We're on alert for a Gota Fría, just been upgraded to Orange Advisory. It was expected to be further north from us, but one of the main through roads in Jávea is closed due to flooding.

It's been persistently pi&&ing down all day yesterday & all night, heavy at times.

The ayto has just put out a notice not to leave home unless you have to. 

I have a feeling that if this continues as expected, schools will be closed tomorrow.

https://www.levante-emv.com/marina/...iY_0VI1UccZZMdv9hndPeJ465LmAz7DZ9vWaJFDxRFM_I


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

No rain yet here in Madrid. On one hand it would be good for the environment, but the havoc it creates with the traffic in Madrid is simply incredible. I reckon that on a rainy day (particularly the first wet day after a dry spell) I will see at least three accidents along my 30km commute.

Are all Spanish drivers unable to cope with wet conditions or is it just the Madrileños?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

All of them. lol


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> No rain yet here in Madrid. On one hand it would be good for the environment, but the havoc it creates with the traffic in Madrid is simply incredible. I reckon that on a rainy day (particularly the first wet day after a dry spell) I will see at least three accidents along my 30km commute.
> 
> Are all Spanish drivers unable to cope with wet conditions or is it just the Madrileños?


The problem, following a dry spell, particularly a prolonged one, is all the minute layers of rubber and exhaust deposits on the road surface become extremely slippery when dampened by the first drop of rain making the performance of tyres unpredictable and vehicles uncontrollable, unless one is fully prepared and modifies one's driving style accordingly. However, if the other guy doesn't do the same, you are in just as much trouble and at as great a risk of being in an accident through no fault of your own.


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> The problem, following a dry spell, particularly a prolonged one, is all the minute layers of rubber and exhaust deposits on the road surface become extremely slippery when dampened by the first drop of rain making the performance of tyres unpredictable and vehicles uncontrollable, unless one is fully prepared and modifies one's driving style accordingly. However, if the other guy doesn't do the same, you are in just as much trouble and at as great a risk of being in an accident through no fault of your own.


true, now try it on a large powerful motorbike especially when you are on any of the white road markings


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

bikerboy123 said:


> true, now try it on a large powerful motorbike especially when you are on any of the white road markings


I already do Bikerboy. I (perhaps foolishly) use my GSXR all year round for the daily commute. I just can't stand sitting in a car in traffic.

But as Baldiocks says, wet roads are bad news for people like us, the Spanish aversion to anti-slip road markings just makes it worse. Add to that the indigenous inability to perceive these dangers and cope with them, and sometimes I wonder why I do it!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> I already do Bikerboy. I (perhaps foolishly) use my GSXR all year round for the daily commute. I just can't stand sitting in a car in traffic.
> 
> But as Baldiocks says, wet roads are bad news for people like us, the Spanish aversion to anti-slip road markings just makes it worse. Add to that the indigenous inability to perceive these dangers and cope with them, and *sometimes I wonder why I do it*!!!


It is the youthful spirit of adventure!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

bikerboy123 said:


> true, now try it on a large powerful motorbike especially when you are on any of the white road markings


Particularly when shod with knobblys


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> It is the youthful spirit of adventure!


10 years ago I would have bought that argument!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> No rain yet here in Madrid. On one hand it would be good for the environment, but the havoc it creates with the traffic in Madrid is simply incredible. I reckon that on a rainy day (particularly the first wet day after a dry spell) I will see at least three accidents along my 30km commute.
> 
> Are all Spanish drivers unable to cope with wet conditions or is it just the Madrileños?


We've had a lot of heavy rain overnight and, off and on, this morning. Had no choice but to go out as I had an appointment for a post-op check up with my cardiac surgeon in Málaga.

We took the Directo bus which goes down the motorway, and most of the journey was through a thunderstorm with torrential rain and very strong winds so the rain was pretty much horizontal. My OH commented how good the drivers were being at leaving gaps (he drove for a living in the UK and the motorways were always horrendous in bad weather, with people cutting in front to change lanes).

There was some minor flooding on the roads through El Palo and Pedregalejo on the way into the city centre, but nothing too bad.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We have barely had a drop at all.
Did this last time, everyone else gets some and we sit in a clear pocket.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We keep getting downpours and very high winds in squalls. I keep expecting the power to go out... (I'm not saying any more than that!)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A few heavy showers her but nothing disastrous. Temperature has dropped below 20ºC though, and I'm freezing!

When people in the UK laugh and say 20ºC isn't cold, they have to remember our bodies have spent the last few months acclimatised to temperatures over 30...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Some young people made the most of it yesterday!

https://www.javea.com/videoalgunos-...fyvtn8smpux9tZlhgeotX6f1Z8aPLDEE9mofzjPoJrD8c


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> A few heavy showers her but nothing disastrous. Temperature has dropped below 20ºC though, and I'm freezing!
> 
> When people in the UK laugh and say 20ºC isn't cold, they have to remember our bodies have spent the last few months acclimatised to temperatures over 30...


The acclimatisation thing is something I often stress to people who say on the forum that they are moving to Spain for warmer weather all year round - it doesn't take long at all, once you've been here throughout a Spanish summer, to start feeling cold when it gets down to 20C.

In the space of less than a week we've gone to having just a top sheet on the bed, to adding a light fleece blanket, and that wasn't warm enough last night so the fleece has been removed and a quilted bedspread has gone on instead. I was still in summer clothes a couple days ago, today it's trousers, a T-shirt and a cardigan.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> The acclimatisation thing is something I often stress to people who say on the forum that they are moving to Spain for warmer weather all year round - it doesn't take long at all, once you've been here throughout a Spanish summer, to start feeling cold when it gets down to 20C.
> 
> In the space of less than a week we've gone to having just a top sheet on the bed, to adding a light fleece blanket, and that wasn't warm enough last night so the fleece has been removed and a quilted bedspread has gone on instead. I was still in summer clothes a couple days ago, today it's trousers, a T-shirt and a cardigan.


We have gone from just a sheet, to a sheet and a very light blanket, then a sheet two very light blankets and then added a throw. Now it is the electric blanket just to warm the bed before boarding. Pyjamas are next. Now today, I have just turned on the little oil-filled radiator under my desk.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

On another thread I advised people to stay away from the coast and rivers in the regions that are worst affected by the winter storms and on the radio I heard official warnings to stay away from ravines, cliffs, water ditches etc. Stay safe!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On another thread I advised people to stay away from the coast and rivers in the regions that are worst affected by the winter storms and on the radio I heard official warnings to stay away from ravines, cliffs, water ditches etc. Stay safe!


I am not leaving the house till it's all over. 

Plenty to eat, plenty to read, and HBO.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I am not leaving the house till it's all over.
> 
> Plenty to eat, plenty to read, and HBO.


Very little going on here for the moment. Dare I say we could do with a bit more rain


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely here in Somerset - about 20C and horizon to horizon blue skies.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Gorgeous today. Blue skies a warm wind and three loads of washing all washed and dried. Those of us on solar have to take our rewards when we can. About to walk the dogs, not too many hunters today, so all is safe


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It rained all morning here but stopped at midday, and the sun came out. We waited until it stopped to go to the supermarket, glad we didn't wait any longer as the queues were only going to get longer as everybody else who'd had the same idea came along!

Daytime temperatures should be back to 26C maximum tomorrow, according to the AEMET forecast.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Very little going on here for the moment. Dare I say we could do with a bit more rain


Hmmm somebody somewhere was listening to me. Dark skies and it's pouring down now!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm somebody somewhere was listening to me. Dark skies and it's pouring down now!!


That'll larn ya!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hearing that there is some seriously bad flooding in Ronda and Estepona - second time in as many years for Estepona.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

OH watched the golf at Valderrama on TV and play was stopped several times due to rain and/or lightening. 
Strange weather here, been warm all week. Went to the coast yesterday and was as busy as an August day. All outside tables full of people eating out. Have to take advantage when you can in UK. Garden strange too with some shrubs flowering that only flower in spring. Suppose we shall pay for it soon.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Rain certainly didn't stop play at Jarama circuit this weekend. We had a lovely day, just a quick burst of rain after lunch, but it lasted all of 10 minutes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Rain certainly didn't stop play at Jarama circuit this weekend. We had a lovely day, just a quick burst of rain after lunch, but it lasted all of 10 minutes.


We had some dark clouds then a touch of _son et lumière_ (a.k.a. _Donner und Blitzen_) with a thunderstorm the other side of the mountains but no rain.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> OH watched the golf at Valderrama on TV and play was stopped several times due to rain and/or lightening.
> Strange weather here, been warm all week. Went to the coast yesterday and was as busy as an August day. All outside tables full of people eating out. Have to take advantage when you can in UK. Garden strange too with some shrubs flowering that only flower in spring. Suppose we shall pay for it soon.


We have that as well - shrubs are flowering twice. The garden looks better now than it did in summer which was just too hot and dry. And huge queues to the seafront here over the weekend - must have been packed.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Rain certainly didn't stop play at Jarama circuit this weekend. We had a lovely day, just a quick burst of rain after lunch, but it lasted all of 10 minutes.


No, it did rain but not much at all in the end. I think it was all over Malaga way


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No, it did rain but not much at all in the end. I think it was all over Malaga way



Ronda,Teba,Bobadilla,Bobadilla Estacion were all badly affected.Sadly a firefighter from Antequera lost his life.My heartfelt condolences to his family.The storm started 9pm Saturday night and didn't ease until 12pm Sunday.In all the years we have lived in Spain this was up there with one of the worst but the spanish people are resilient and will get over it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tarot650 said:


> Ronda,Teba,Bobadilla,Bobadilla Estacion were all badly affected.Sadly a firefighter from Antequera lost his life.My heartfelt condolences to his family.The storm started 9pm Saturday night and didn't ease until 12pm Sunday.In all the years we have lived in Spain this was up there with one of the worst but the spanish people are resilient and will get over it.


This is why I always tell people to avoid buying property close to dried up river beds, because when you get a heavy downpour those river beds are no longer dry.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> This is why I always tell people to avoid buying property close to dried up river beds, because when you get a heavy downpour those river beds are no longer dry.


What wonderful advise Baldi it's like telling people not to buy out in the country because of the fire risk in summer.Sadly we know people who got flooded over the weekend and guess what Bladi. Not a river bed in sight.It was just the volume of water that came down that the sewerage system could not cope.Just be thankful it did not happen to you and spare a thought for the people that it did and a thought for the young fireman from Antequera who lost his life trying to help people.On Sunday night we got a call from a very good friend asking if we could help on Monday as his grandmothers house had been flooded and not a river bed in sight.It was nice to see people rallying around yesterday and helping one another out.The true spirit of town and village life.The only time when we have ever seen a storm similar to this was in 1998 when all around Málaga airport was flooded after which they built a relief barrier which you would not know was there unless you go looking for it.Once again my thoughts are with the families that have been affected.Look at this picture Baldi,not a river bed in sight.Photo taken round the corner from our friends,grandmothers house.I did take some other photo's but will not share in other people's misery.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tarot650 said:


> What wonderful advise Baldi it's like telling people not to buy out in the country because of the fire risk in summer.Sadly we know people who got flooded over the weekend and guess what Bladi. Not a river bed in sight.It was just the volume of water that came down that the sewerage system could not cope.Just be thankful it did not happen to you and spare a thought for the people that it did and a thought for the young fireman from Antequera who lost his life trying to help people.On Sunday night we got a call from a very good friend asking if we could help on Monday as his grandmothers house had been flooded and not a river bed in sight.It was nice to see people rallying around yesterday and helping one another out.The true spirit of town and village life.The only time when we have ever seen a storm similar to this was in 1998 when all around Málaga airport was flooded after which they built a relief barrier which you would not know was there unless you go looking for it.Once again my thoughts are with the families that have been affected.Look at this picture Baldi,not a river bed in sight.Photo taken round the corner from our friends,grandmothers house.I did take some other photo's but will not share in other people's misery.


I never said that they were the only places that get flooded, but in such a location, there is a higher risk and we rejected one house (in another village) for simply that reason - it is no longer there and washed away a few years ago. 

Recently we had similar torrents down our streets and we are along way from the river. Using the misfortune of that fireman in an attempt to score points is not exactly ethical.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tarot650 said:


> What wonderful advise Baldi it's like telling people not to buy out in the country because of the fire risk in summer.Sadly we know people who got flooded over the weekend and guess what Bladi. Not a river bed in sight.It was just the volume of water that came down that the sewerage system could not cope.Just be thankful it did not happen to you and spare a thought for the people that it did and a thought for the young fireman from Antequera who lost his life trying to help people.On Sunday night we got a call from a very good friend asking if we could help on Monday as his grandmothers house had been flooded and not a river bed in sight.It was nice to see people rallying around yesterday and helping one another out.The true spirit of town and village life.The only time when we have ever seen a storm similar to this was in 1998 when all around Málaga airport was flooded after which they built a relief barrier which you would not know was there unless you go looking for it.Once again my thoughts are with the families that have been affected.Look at this picture Baldi,not a river bed in sight.Photo taken round the corner from our friends,grandmothers house.I did take some other photo's but will not share in other people's misery.


 I honestly think you have taken things and twisted them here. I also advise people to make sure their properties are not near dry river beds because I think that many foreigners are not aware of the amount of dry rivers that there are in Spain and how deadly they can be, even if it is once every 59 or 100 years. Also we are aware that in some areas houses have been built on those very river beds unfortunately, even though there are incidences of flooding in living memory.
This in no way diminishes the fact that there is flooding in Spain when it is not due to a river and neither does it disrespect the families involved which is what you surprisingly seem to infer...
So, to summarise
Dry river beds can be death traps that flood with force in all countries, but people might not be aware of them in Spain
Baldi and I think it's a good idea to warn people about this.
There are also other areas which can be damaged by flooding all over Spain.
You don't have to live near a river to be a victim of flooding.
We *all* think about the people who are affected by flooding, and in my case at least think I am extremely lucky to live in a place which is very unlikely to be affected by flooding, nor earthquakes although there is a slight chance that a fire will be the end of me.

HTH


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We *all* think about the people who are affected by flooding, and in my case at least think I am extremely lucky to live in a place which is very unlikely to be affected by *flooding*, nor *earthquakes* although there is a slight chance that a *fire* will be the end of me.
> 
> HTH


We get all three here


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Take my advice, buy a house on the side of a steep hill. No risk of flooding, and very good for the calf muscles!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Take my advice, buy a house on the side of a steep hill. No risk of flooding, and very good for the calf muscles!


I already have. The only worry is if there is a tremor and liquefaction occurs of the hill- 
(mountain-) side.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I already have. The only worry is if there is a tremor and liquefaction occurs of the hill-(mountain-) side.


That must keep you awake at nights! 

A science teacher here told me that the hill Alcalá is built on sits on some sort of shock-absorber layer (details lost in translation) but if there's a quake, as there occasionally is out in the Bahia de Cadiz, we would be OK. Hope I never find out if he's right.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Got back yesterday from a very enjoyable long weekend in Antwerp with Belgian friends. Antwerp is a gem of a city, by the way. Well worth a visit. Most people who visit Belgium go to Bruges or Brussels but there are other equally or even more interesting places. Antwerp is certainly one of them.
On Sunday I was inundated with video clips of the flooding in Estepona. Seems it was one of the worst affected areas. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. Our perrera is fairly high up but the stream, normally a piddly little thing, that comes from the mountain above us ad which provides our water supply became a raging torrent and burst its banks sweeping across the track to the kennels, an unsurfaced road tough to drive on at the best of times. The force of the water felled a tree trunk which blocked the track to vehicles. 
The dogs were all safe and dry as our pens have a covered area as well as outdoor runs and each dog has an insulated kennel. We had ample bottled water as we had taken precautions, having seen the alerts for Sunday. 
So the dogs were OK but eleven volunteers had to leave their cars in the compound and make their way down the steep track to the road which was blocked by deep water at a downhill bend near the Estepona Poligono roundabout. So they had to walk to the roundabout which from start to finish took almost four hours in heavy rain, thunder and lightning, wading through inches of swirling water all the way.. Strangers in big 4x4s stopped and picked them up and drove them home, soaked and exhausted. 
Yesterday they were back. They worked for six hours non-stop and removed thirty-five big wheelbarrows of mud and other detritus. I got to the perrera today and you wouldn't have known there had been a storm, everything clean as usual.
I'm so proud of our team. We are even in a position to help other shelters which have been affected by taking in their dogs. I'm so glad I wasn't there which had I not been away I would have been. No way could I have made that journey. 
More rain is forecast for next week. Fingers crossed it won't be like Sunday.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> That must keep you awake at nights!
> 
> A science teacher here told me that the hill Alcalá is built on sits on some sort of shock-absorber layer (details lost in translation) but if there's a quake, as there occasionally is out in the Bahia de Cadiz, we would be OK. Hope I never find out if he's right.


or wrong!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Baldi is correct to give that advice even though it is not enough against extreme weather. 
Mrypg your crew deserve a medal....or more donations.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Baldi is correct to give that advice even though it is not enough against extreme weather.
> Mrypg your crew deserve a medal....or more donations.


Yes, both!! We do have a great team. Since Sandra died I've had so much friendship and support not only from close ADANA friends but from people I didn't really know well before but certainly do now. I'm so fortunate.
Our volunteers and staff care for humans as well as animals. I think that's why we are so successful as a small local charity, averaging over thirty adoptions a month. We manage to raise funds to cover our costs which run to over 8k euros a month but we have volunteers who work hard to get that money.

More rain is forecast over the next few days. Fingers crossed it won't be like Sunday.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I never said that they were the only places that get flooded, but in such a location, there is a higher risk and we rejected one house (in another village) for simply that reason - it is no longer there and washed away a few years ago.
> 
> Recently we had similar torrents down our streets and we are along way from the river. Using the misfortune of that fireman in an attempt to score points is not exactly ethical.


Hey Baldi,do me a favour,enlighten me as to this point scoring as I didn't know you could score points on here and have been on this forum 11years, and I wouldn't use the tragic loss of somebody's life to score any and as I said my heartfelt condolences to his family and for sure I hope you are never put in the position some of these people were put in over the weekend and we are proud to have done our bit for some of these people.


----------

